# Choosing Mods



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Jezlad thought this deserved its own thread

For those who are interested we will of course need more moderators as we expand. The more members we get and posts we are getting per day, the harder it will become to keep an eye on things and we'll need the extra eyes. For those who are interested i thought i'd say why it was we decided to invite Frozenorb to join the moderators. Myself and jezlad we both impressed with his posts, they were well informed, helpful and friendly. Although its not important to post alot, it did help because we noticed these things in his posts. He was particularly helpful to those who were obviously new to the hobby, which is especially important because we are trying to build a community, and many people can ask questions that may seem silly to a veteran, but they really do want our help, not comments like read the rulebook etc... 

Anyway we keep an eye on peoples posts, and keep a short list of people who we think may make suitable mods, adding people to the list or taking them off by recommendation. when we feel we need to expand the team furture we then talk over the various candidates and possible pay even closer attention to there posts over the coming days until we settle on someone who we feel is right for us.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

just out of interest what do you think of my posts, i mean they arent great but i can definitly improve. i was a mod on another 40k forum, but it shut down because others got better advertising. i mean i would be happy with just one topic or sumthing. i know a bit about the rules on some obscure chapters incuding the CMOX (Chapter Militant of the Ordo Xeno), which is my army. just an idea, why not set up a thread for obscure chapters and their rules, like clarify obscure things.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

The point is not that you have just a "good post."

It has to be coherent, eligible, not stupid, ie, not spam.

They also should be _helpful_ to other users. It also helps to be detailed and well thought out.

That is what makes an *exceptional* post.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

The above has been duly noted. But what about the idea of a thread for the obscure chapters and rules and so on.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Well, given that to be chosen as a moderator, you generally have to be a valued member of the community, and that such things aren't really valued, I'd say it wouldn't help. Things like helping people with genuinely useful information, traficking with the irritating people calmly and usefully, not going over-the-top in replies, and generally being a font of 40K knowledge tend to get you there.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

ok thanks for the advice, ill do my best to reach the right level


----------



## Grismund (Jan 31, 2007)

well im not very good at being cohearent at times but the message allways gets there what im saying is yes id like a job as a mod on this site

gris


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Pick me, pick me!  


:wink:


----------



## Grismund (Jan 31, 2007)

now that post wasnt very coherent,now was it and there for you sir are a cad and a bounder

gris


----------



## skarr (Jan 28, 2007)

LongBeard said:


> Pick me, pick me!
> 
> 
> :wink:


dont pick him pick me!


----------



## Prophaniti (Jan 24, 2007)

NO! I'm Sparartacus!


----------



## Black Mage 257 (Jan 25, 2007)

I'd be more than willing to do my part, as I have some moderator expierience as I run a forum for our local gaming group. 

Obviously there are probably people better, but i'm always willing to help out.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

No offense people, this isn't a "tryout."

When the forum grows to the appropriate size and we mods see that we need another mod to..mod...we'll base it on the said criteria.

Please don't bug to become a mod. :\


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

My guess is that Jez and company will invite someone to become a mod if and when another is needed. That is how most forums usually handle it. And in general, the ones invited that didn't 'apply' for it end up being slightly better mods as they tend to be more 'in the background'. At least, that has been my experience to date.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

sorry guys, i shouldnt have started this "Pick me pick me thing". My apologies. i will now go and hide in a little corner until i am next needed.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Anphicar said:


> Please don't bug to become a mod. :\


don't see the problem TBH in ppl talking about wanting to be a mod and why they feel they should. Its a nice easy way for us to all guage who would be willing to do it before Jez or someone sends of a lengthy PM asking them.

I'd say cary on with the discussion lads. Its interesting to see what you all think is needed etc


----------



## Grismund (Jan 31, 2007)

well before i get it in the neck for not being able to spell some words ill go spellibng but i do try

gris


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

hey gris, for you man, dont worry about it, we know your dyslexic and im sure they could make an exception for you man. it isnt your fault your like that.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Does dyslexia make it difficult to use punctuation or capitalisation in addition to simple spelling? I don't actually know.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

uberschveinen said:


> Does dyslexia make it difficult to use punctuation or capitalisation in addition to simple spelling? I don't actually know.


no but continually attacking ppl for their lack of doing so is never gonna do you any favours Uber. In fact i am getting quite tired of seeing you do this, subtle or unsubtle. Please take this a gentle hint to cease and desist. Picking at ppls spelling, punctuation and grammar has no relevance to 40k, GW or anything else on this forum. So please stay true to the subjects discussed. 

Also picking at someone who has Dyslexia gets me very angry, do not do it again. You aint Dyslexic, you have know idea what its like (yes dyslexia can mean you are almost incapable of writing anything legible in some cases), i am and i do.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

well said skcuzz. not only is it rude to keep attacking people in general it is also patronising to the people who (without meaning to sound rude) cant write in continuous prose for some reason or another.

having said that though, people who choose not to use the spellchecker or punctuation just because theyre on the internet is a totally different case.

lazyness is annoying, dyslexia cant be helped.


----------



## Grismund (Jan 31, 2007)

right i belive that we should do what deck and me put together for every one over there 

i can read perfectly and yes i carnt spel very well or use much puntuateion
so leve me alone read it phoneticaly and it will make sense trust me

gris


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Well put Skuzz.
Please stick to the topics In hand Uber, Warhammer!


----------



## Grismund (Jan 31, 2007)

the spell checker doesnt pick up well for me

as its looking for the proper ones and i dont write that way so its not much use

gris

and yes backto the topic of modding


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

As a small note i would like to welcome Longbeard to our ranks (noticed Jex aint announced it) as a new mod.

Welcome dude.


----------



## Grismund (Jan 31, 2007)

aye so ill say well done mate 

and have fun

gris


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Skcuzzlebumm said:


> no but continually attacking ppl for their lack of doing so is never gonna do you any favours Uber. In fact i am getting quite tired of seeing you do this, subtle or unsubtle. Please take this a gentle hint to cease and desist. Picking at ppls spelling, punctuation and grammar has no relevance to 40k, GW or anything else on this forum. So please stay true to the subjects discussed.
> 
> Also picking at someone who has Dyslexia gets me very angry, do not do it again. You aint Dyslexic, you have know idea what its like (yes dyslexia can mean you are almost incapable of writing anything legible in some cases), i am and i do.


Thank you for jumping to the conclusion I was deliberately trying to avoid. I actually want to know, hence my use of the sentence "I don't actually know", indirectly communicating that I would like to know this information solely for the purposes of expanding my own knowledge of a medical condition I know little about. In case you don't quite understand the ramifications of these little thing called 'sentence riders', they quite often alter the entire meaning of the sentence, or at the very least severely diminish the number of possible interpretations.

In case you haven't noticed yet, I haven't actually insulted _anybody_ simply because they're bad at wielding the language, or, for that matter, attacked them. If I want somebody to start paying attention to what they're doing because it's just too much, I get their attention and tell them what and why they should do it. I don't resort to insults unless the recipient is in dire need of several, and I find it somewhat enraging that you would think I'd ever attack someone based solely on the fact that they have an inherent difficulty in performing certain tasks that they did not choose to have and can do nothing about. It is my opinion that such people would be best served by never having existed, and, as you should have deduced by now, I am a man of adamantine conviction.

For additional reference, it may behoove you to do some research, and find that I make it abundantly clear when I intend to express a distinctly negative opinion of any person, without the snide indirectness that is sarcasm. Sarcasm, by my reasoning, is useless and cruel as a tool of insult, and should be left for humourous uses only, in which it actually does something useful. Furthermore, if I were to actually insult someone, as I do on rare occasions, I would not waste my time beating around the bush when the situation calls for offense to be delivered.

As a final lesson, you may, perhaps, wish to think of what the situation may actually be before charging to the defense of somebody who is in all likelihood perfectly capable of holding their own, who has not actually been insulted, who has been asked an entirely legitimate question and now been denied the chance to respond to said question, and in doing so attack somebody who is entirely unrelated to the charge at hand, and, worst of all, quite possibly create the illusion of insult where none previously existed.

Gentlemen, this is why you should think before you fling yourself recklessly into a situation, and always do your research.


----------



## Grismund (Jan 31, 2007)

i didnt take anything as an insult i was tell you what ive got and what it means i do and carnt do and yes sometimes i do jumpo at things but thats only cuse i like pepole to know about it

if i find i carnt defend myself ill tell you dont worry about that 

gris


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Uber my statement has been based on the fact that this is not the first time you have come across less than pleasant, or sarcastic in regards to ppls writing abilities. 

If this time it was seen as an insult then i suggest you yourself re-think your wording. Since you past history has lent me and many other ppl here to believe this was another snipe at someone for not holding up to your standards. 

THe point is moot, it has been interpreted this way by myself and a few other mods. I have not gien you a formal warning just a helpful hint that your continual comments over the past month since the forum opened on the subject of ppls writing standards are not either required nor wanted. 

i point you to rule 2 od heresy online 



> 2] Thread hi-jacking will not be tolerated. All posters must respect the rights of other members to post questions, comments and ideas that do not agree with their own. Please keep your posts "on topic" i.e. relevant to the subject(s) of the thread.


also the the fact you do seem to take time to continually point such things out could constitute trolling in an attempt to get a reaction. 



> 4] Trolling and/or attempting to bait others into a flame war will not be tolerated. This include political commentary. Any posts we deem to fall in this category will be deleted.


AS i said you have not been formally warned just asked to remain on topic in regards to our forum. If you feel you have been hard done by this then sorry. BUT your past comments and posting history lead me and others to see this as an attack. 

So whever it was or wasn't my point still stands. Commenting on ppls spelling, grammar or punctuation is not on topic and not acceptable.

Now again to keep this topic back on track if you or anyone else has anything else you wish to discuss in regards to this please PM myself so this thread is not cluttured.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Yon Long Beardy one is a Mod now. 
It's a sign of the apocalypse.
The super flu is coming.
I'm moving to Colorado to fight the other survivors in Vegas.



Congrats man!
Huzzah, Vivat and all that good stuff.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys!
Much appreciated.


----------



## Grismund (Jan 31, 2007)

to be honest your quite welcome to be prasied its a high and mighty postiten of small ammouts of power but use them wisely as power corupts ablosutly

gris


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Skcuzzlebumm said:


> As a small note i would like to welcome Longbeard to our ranks (noticed Jex aint announced it) as a new mod.
> 
> Welcome dude.



Hee hee hee


*continues to hide in the shadows


----------



## Grismund (Jan 31, 2007)

could someone put mod names on wrath and long plses 

gris


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

I think Jez Is looking Into It, when his computer went down the mod package went with it!
Congrats Wraithlord, welcome to the team! (Busted!) :wink:


----------



## Grismund (Jan 31, 2007)

im quicker than most at forums and i chaek the staff list ecvery 2 days or so

gris


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

And to you LB. Thought that was funny that you were spotted and I wasn't. Call me the NinjaMod


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Skcuzzlebumm said:


> don't see the problem TBH in ppl talking about wanting to be a mod and why they feel they should. Its a nice easy way for us to all guage who would be willing to do it before Jez or someone sends of a lengthy PM asking them.


Neither do I,

You misunderstood, i simply put out a warning that says: Don't be an annoying son-of-a-mother begging to be a mod."


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Anphicar said:


> Skcuzzlebumm said:
> 
> 
> > don't see the problem TBH in ppl talking about wanting to be a mod and why they feel they should. Its a nice easy way for us to all guage who would be willing to do it before Jez or someone sends of a lengthy PM asking them.
> ...


thats fair enough i just didn't want ppl to feel this thread was getting closed off by us mods from them been able to discuss what makes a good one, and maybe ideas etc.


----------



## Grismund (Jan 31, 2007)

snich wehn have i not spoken my mind in front of any of you and id expect the est to do the same

gris


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

I just read the previous couple of posts and I am sorry if I came across that way.

I guess I tryed moving to quickly, my deepest apologies.

And regarding a new mod when it is needed I suggest Jacobite. and thats not because hes a Kiwi like me. i have always found his posts incredibly useful and helpful, he is always considerate and helps the newer members along very well. it may seem kind of weird that i follow his stuff, being a lower ranking member of the forum, but i try keeping a close eye on people who stand out and he certainly does. He gets my vote anyday.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

not all of those qualities are unique to jacobite though

that said, i and when a new mod is needed, one will be chosen. with or without our input.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

ohh of course, but I find he does them very well.

and yes of course. just a suggestion.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

We Have a new Moderator,

I would like to welcome cccp_one to the Team,H e has been very busy on the forum recently ( well overall actually.) and has displayed qualities that make him suitable for the position over a lengthy period of time.

Congrats mate.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Cccp_one -->







<-- me


Muahahaha


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

*hides from Wraithlords angry smiley laser*


is it safe to come out yet?


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

congrats cccp_one. yet another great forum member joins the haloed ranks  glad to have you around mate


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Congrats dude - well deserved.

Really sorry about the avatar again I can't say sorry enough.

Well done again.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Congrats mate good to have another guard player within the mod ranks! 8)


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

@ jacobite

dont worry about the avater. i think the one i have at the moment is pretty cool. even if it is slightly fanboyish....


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Even so I hope the rep goes some way towards making it up.

Nothing wrong with being a fanboy. We all play with little plastic men.


----------

